# WEB -  slideshow embed into the HTML webpage



## once2work (Oct 25, 2010)

WEB - slideshow embed into the HTML webpage

I’m building my own website with Dreamweaver CS3 and installed some web slideshow plug-in into my Lightroom 3.2.

For embed the CSS into the HTML web page is foreign to me, need some advice and hints for expert.

Thank you,


----------

